# Dell XPS 15 Vs Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D



## mrcet007 (Jan 5, 2012)

I am confused between dell XPS 15 (Price Rs 63,500) and 
Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D (Price Rs 47,800)

ASUS Configuration link Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D Laptop Brown Aluminium: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

DELL Configuration
PROCESSOR	2nd generation Intel® Core™ i7-2670QM processor 2.20 GHz with Turbo Boost up to 3.10 GHz
OPERATING SYSTEM	Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit 
DISPLAY	15.6" (39.6cm) HD (1366x768) WLED display with TrueLife™	edit
MEMORY	6GB 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM (1 x 2GB + 1 x 4GB)	edit
HARD DRIVE	500GB 7200RPM Hard Drive
OPTICAL DRIVE	Tray Load 8X DVD+/-RW Drive with DVD+R double layer 
VIDEO CARD	2GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 540M graphics with Optimus	
BATTERIES	9 Cell Primary Battery
WIRELESS NETWORK CARD	Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6230 with Bluetooth v3.0+HS		
CARRYING CASES	Targus Synergy 2.0 Backpack 15.6"	edit
JBL 2.1 Speakers + Waves MaxxAudio® enhancement	
20W peak audio performance: 2 X 4W + 12W sub-woofer	
World's first camera with Hi-Definition Video Streaming with Skype (2.0MP, H.264 Camera)	

I have previously used dell xps 1530 I liked the laptop but when I faced some hardware failure 3 times,  Dell official immediately came to my house and replaced the part.So I like DELL service very much. If ASUS service is equally good, then ASUS K53SV is steal. I am interested in having a good after sales service.

Please give opinion on the below questions so that I can make a decision.
1)Compared to DELL india service how is ASUS india service? 
2)If ASUS hardware fail will they visit our house and replace or we have to take it service center?
3) How is the keypad of ASUS , I heard some complaints about it.
4) In terms of Speaker , Screen, battery, performance which is better?
5)Will other goodies in DELL XPS like 9 cell battery, JBL speaker,2.0 mp camera, customer service  cover for the higher cost(15k difference)?
6) Is there any other better alternative laptop?


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 6, 2012)

mrcet007 said:


> I am confused between dell XPS 15 (Price Rs 63,500) and
> Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D (Price Rs 47,800)
> 
> ASUS Configuration link Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D Laptop Brown Aluminium: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook
> ...



Go for asus k53sv its cheaper great build quality and service of asus is great and you can it even cheaper in local market around 44k as far in Bangalore i know so go for it.Dell has better speakers but 20k more for speakers its not worth it man so if you take suggestion go for asus and one for thing it doesn't have any heating issues. And don't worry asus has onsite service so dont worry about the service or you can look at N55SF its available for 65k in local market


----------



## mrcet007 (Jan 6, 2012)

@mailshobhon Thansk
By Onsite service do you mean, they will come home and do the service?
Compared to dell customer service how is asus? How is it equally good?
Can i extend the warranty?


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 6, 2012)

mrcet007 said:


> @mailshobhon Thansk
> By Onsite service do you mean, they will come home and do the service?
> Compared to dell customer service how is asus? How is it equally good?
> Can i extend the warranty?



yeah they will come to your house and service your laptop i dont think they have any extension clause or not but they have one year onsite warranty and thats quite good.


----------



## mrcet007 (Jan 7, 2012)

@mailshobhon thanks for the info.
Are you sure ASUS warranty is not extendable. So if after one year, something goes wrong we having to pay for the hardware will be very costly. You can extend dell complete cover warranty by paying 5k for 1 year, upto 5 years. 
Did you get a back pack with ASUS?

I am not able to take a decision, because dell service,better speaker,camera etc may compensate for the higher price.

If i can extend asus warranty, I think I would have gone for asus.


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 7, 2012)

mrcet007 said:


> @mailshobhon thanks for the info.
> Are you sure ASUS warranty is not extendable. So if after one year, something goes wrong we having to pay for the hardware will be very costly. You can extend dell complete cover warranty by paying 5k for 1 year, upto 5 years.
> Did you get a back pack with ASUS?
> 
> ...



Yeah i bought asus k53sv from kolkata got a asus branded backpack with it and as of now no warranty extension policy from asus. And dont worry with asus failure rate are very few so you can go for asus.tell me the place from where  you are going to buy your laptop i can help you. And the price you mentioned here you can get it for cheaper rate if buy from the local dealer i bought my laptop for 44k


----------



## mrcet007 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks
Nice!! 44k is gr8.
I want to buy from bangalore.If you know any dealers let me know.
By the way i saw your thread, in which u mentioned that you had problems with your new laptop and faced issue with customer service. How was the customer service?


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 7, 2012)

mrcet007 said:


> Thanks
> Nice!! 44k is gr8.
> I want to buy from bangalore.If you know any dealers let me know.
> By the way i saw your thread, in which u mentioned that you had problems with your new laptop and faced issue with customer service. How was the customer service?



They replaced my laptop i got brand new unit from asus  so according to my experience their after sales service is great they are in league with Dell so close your eyes and go for asus  


Jainex computers sp road  they name of the guy is gautam 09448452918

I know this guy  landline number of the shop 08041485000. one of  the guy got 44 quote from here i know this shop call him and ask,he will give you the best deal. Get it fat because numbers are very limited of this model tell my name shobhan i hope he will give you the best deal get it fast its a steal for the price


----------



## spy king (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey, didn't think I should open a new thread..

I am looking at getting an i5/i7 based rig for work(Solidworks/Catia and a lot of simulation software) and when free, to catch up on games.

I would like to connect the laptop to a 36" FHD Bravia for gaming/work when at home.

My query,

Is the DELL worth the 15k extra for the following?
-Full HD screen
-Backlit keyboard
-2.1 JBL sound
-7200rpm hdd (500GB though)
-2.0 720p Webcam

For 63k, the DELL will come with an i5 not i7 though and a 500gb HDD.

Thanks!


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 8, 2012)

spy king said:


> Hey, didn't think I should open a new thread..
> 
> I am looking at getting an i5/i7 based rig for work(Solidworks/Catia and a lot of simulation software) and when free, to catch up on games.
> 
> ...



Don't think so dude K53sv is available at 44k in Bangalore same configuration just 720p screen and you are saving nearly 20k so think and take your call both laptops have same gfx.


----------



## spy king (Jan 8, 2012)

Also, will the GT540m be able to run 2009-10 games at medium levels at 1080p on the Bravia?

I'm swinging towards the Asus too!


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes it will be able to play/run 2009-2010 games


----------



## STROMHAWK (Apr 6, 2012)

Guys, can anyone tell me the latest price of ASUS K53SV-SX521D laptop as i hear that the prices have changed alot after the new budget which gave a big blow to electronic gadget lovers. Can you also tell me whether it is available in stores, online as i also hearf that the production of this model is being stopped. If you know any dealer in chennai or hyderabad, it will much helpful for me.eagerly waiting for your replies Thank you.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 6, 2012)

Blindly Go with Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D which comes with Free DOS, You can straightly save about 6k-10k on Windows and it has good config too.By the way I suggest to you to take a look @ *Asus K43SA-VX041D*>>Asus K43SA-VX041D / 2nd Generation Core i7 / 8 GB / 750 GB / DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook<< which has chick let keyboard and it has USB 3.0 Port 
In K53SV-SX521D--GFX is ranked @ 183* 
and in K43SA-VX041D --GFX is ranked @ 180*
Both of them has amazing quad-core Processor which is Ranked @ 52*
Both has same resolution  1366 x 768 Pixel, So better go for K43SA-VX041D which has 14" HD display..
ASUS K53SV-SX521D is priced at Rs. 48999
And ASUS K43SA-VX041D is priced at Rs. *469213*
*Hope I helped you!!!!*

NOTE:-Rankings are collected from PassMark Intel vs AMD CPU Benchmarks - High End


----------



## sarthak (Apr 6, 2012)

@STROMHAWK 
You can also consider HP DV6 7012tx. It has preinstalled OS also and better graphics than the asus but Core i5 instead of i7. You won't need an i7 unless you are doing heavy computing tasks.


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 6, 2012)

IMO go for the asus or hp since dell now comes without FHD, hence is a waste of money.


----------



## STROMHAWK (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you ever1 for your valuable suggestions
@sarthak
Thank u soo much for your suggestion.  I'm already a user of HP. Its good but it has many problems related to power. Battery will damage very frequently and sometimes the charger will also damage. More power is wasted due to over heat from the laptop and even the cost of the laptop and repairs is also high. Other than that everything is perfect. So i just wanted to try a new brand. I have many friends who uses HP laptops and they all reported the same problems since 3 years.  HP is very good company but it has to rectify the power related problems.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 6, 2012)

*STROMHAWK* Welcome to TDF 

Please create a new thread with your queries instead of bumping old ones.
Also go through this before creating a thread. [IMP] Read Before Posting
Closing.


----------

